# The Book of Many Things Volumes 1 and 2 Print Edition Campaign



## malcolm_n (Jun 1, 2018)

Final Update: The Kickstarter is complete, but we are extending the campaign through 8/1/2018 on Drivethru RPG, so you still have a chance to join us.




https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1355268003/the-book-of-many-things-print-edition

Inside each volume you'll find a collection of requests from around the internet, compiled and made playable for the Pathfinder RPG. Requests include:

* Themes like Legend of Zelda, Skyrim, WoW, and Final Fantasy (voted on by backers!).

Reimagined content from other editions (magical locations, heroic paths, and character renown).

Races reminiscent of popular characters like snorlax from pokemon, the gerudo from zelda, and all of the playable races in WoW.

Classes like the accelerist, and dreamwalker, as well as more complex classes like the gamer who uses immersion to fuel his talents, and simpler classes like the astrologer. There are even some out of the box requests like the potentialist (whose power comes from standing still).

Archetypes for all existing classes, and at least 1 for each class introduced in the different volumes. Play as characters that feel like the witcher, a time manipulator, and Doctor Who.

Feats that help expand your character's options, like variant multiclassing, to feats that let you live by an assassin's creed, heed the call of duty, or become a god of war.

Spells like Fallout and Summon Fantasy provide a different way to assault your enemies as a spellcaster.

Stock up on Buster blades, groonswords, and fairy bottles, or dawn a pair of At-Ari's gauntlets.

Magical Locations finally make the transition to Pathfinder, and are now a more player-centric option that you can search for during your campaign and gain access to provided you learn how.

And more. No, really.





*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/bookofmanythings/

*Our Website*: www.samuraisheepdog.com​


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 2, 2018)

Just under 24 hours in, and already we're doing great! Thank you to all of you who've contributed so far. I'll put up a poll later this morning for backers to decide the next piece of campaign-exclusive content we'll create. In the meantime, work continues on June's update of volume 2. This morning, I'm finishing up the holy and shadow priest archetypes for the priest of volwryn class. I'll share a look at it if anybody's interested.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 4, 2018)

There have been some requests and questions related to those who already picked up copies of volumes 1 and 2. As of this morning, we have addressed these in a manner that will hopefully meet our backers' needs.
To summarize, if you've bought either volume, you can upgrade that pdf reward to the volume 3 pdf (due 2019). We are also now offering a new add-on for a soft cover print copy of the content we're creating exclusively for the campaign. If you have purchased both volumes 1 and 2 already, let us know when you get your survey and we'll sign you up for a print on demand code for this as well. That way, you'll have something truly unique to the campaign to enjoy.

Finally, in just over 72 hours, we have managed to unlock several stretch goals, including the custom content mentioned above and support for PCGen, a character creation program you can use to quickly build something with your favorite race, class, archetype, or more.
View attachment PCGen and Cover.jpg


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 6, 2018)

Updated the first post with our current information (almost $3,000 and 100 backers, hoorah!). Also, to loop you in, if we hit 100 backers or 200 Facebook followers by Sunday, I'm going to host a game on 6/16 or 6/17 for up to 5 backers using pregenerated characters. If we get both by Sunday, I'll even create special character folios for you to keep.

Finally, here's a preview in case you haven't seen them yet. We're adding magical locations to volume 2. Introduced in 3.5, magical locations offer a new reason to explore areas off the beaten path and learn more about the local history.


----------



## ART! (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like a great price for the 2 PDFs, and the content looks like some stuff I would use, and I like giving my players lots of options, so this has gone on my shortlist!


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 8, 2018)

ART! said:


> Sounds like a great price for the 2 PDFs, and the content looks like some stuff I would use, and I like giving my players lots of options, so this has gone on my shortlist!




3 actually, when you also include the campaign-specific content. And thank you! We'd be glad to have you join us. Right now, in fact, we're setting up for a game session on 6/16 or 6/17 for backers. We're going to explore an island that materializes out of nowhere with pregenerated, 6th-level characters made up from both volumes 1 and 2 including:


A model /s android battle augur.

A human generational hero with an as-of-yet unnamed archetype that makes him a master of whip, and cross.

A winged halfling bow ranger with a variety of different arrows.

A god-blooded heir apparent with the soothsayer adventuring goal.

A human gamer who typically uses the sharpshooter build with skill artist.
*Also, we have a poll going right now to decide the next piece of campaign specific content. Choices are:*


*World Soul Ogres (Race)*: On Volwryn (volume 2), ogres are seen as dumb, sometimes two-headed brutes who dabble in magic, but their ancient society was once masters of both arcane and divine power, ruling over a world of their own.

*Broom Knight (Cavalier Archetype)*: Gains some witch-like abilities and rides a broom into combat.

*Ventriloquist (Bard Archetype)*: Gains a companion that joins him in combat and helps with his performance.

*Wildcards*: A collection of traits that grant unexpected benefits at the best times.

*New Necromancer Studies*: From volume 1, a set of new necromantic studies for the necromancer class found at d20pfsrd.

*Model /S Androids (Alternate Race)*: The first model /s android was created by a paladin-turned-alchemist who rebuilt and repurposed a clockwork guardian as a defender of light.

*Faerie Friends*: Also from volume 1, an expansion on the options for the dúlra class found at d20pfsrd.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 14, 2018)

We have a couple of fun new magical locations we're showing off as the last preview of June's update for volume 2. There's also 1 slot left for our game at 9am on Sunday. We're going to use Google Hangouts to play, so even if you don't want to roll some dice, we'll invite you to hang out.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 16, 2018)

Added a link above (and here) to our 36 page, free preview edition showcasing content from both volumes 1 and 2. Happy Free RPG Day, everybody!


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 20, 2018)

The June update for the Book of Many Things is now live, including the magical locations I shared here, and more. Here's a summary of what else can be found in this update.
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...attered-Worlds

==General==
We're trying out using acrobat layers so you can turn off the background to make it easier to print pages as references. Please let us know what you think of this option. If it seems to make the PDF too cumbersome, we'll take layers back out so it's easier to navigate again.

The June Update for the Book of Many Things is officially live! or those who may have been busy so far this month (We certainly have!).

==Races==
World Souls: a collection of races fit under the umbrella of world souls; races from the world of volwryn who fight an endless war against each other when their not uniting to take on a larger threat. These races include different takes on dwarves, elves, gnomes, minotaurs, trolls, and tieflings.

--- bison-fur minotaurs are wooly beasts who practice spiritualism in their frozen mountain homes.

--- bronzemane dwarves who give up defensive training and hardy for heartier stats and the ability to change into stone to prevent some effects.

--- elk-horn minotaurs with damage reduction and greater survival skills.

--- eternal flame minotaurs worship a fire god who grants them resistance and a blessing of Charisma.

--- the strong and charismatic exiled tieflings who can heal allies naturally with a touch.

--- forest trollkin; a smaller cousin to the typical troll, with some fast healing and the ability to cast haste or rage on themselves.

--- gamma gnomes are tech gnomes struck by disaster and driven a little more than mad. They're tough, angry little gnomes who resist fire and acid damage even while dealing it out themselves.

--- high elves who favor being natural hunters and expert marksmen.

--- ironfire dwarves who can temporarily increase their resistance and their natural armor against attacks.

--- moon elves act as stalkers and fast predators at home in nature.

--- shadow elves are a newer race still seeking their place in the world. Touched by shadow, they must master it before it consumes them.

--- star elves secluded themselves from their brethren for many years. Now that they have returned, they act as diplomats for their people and practice new ways to express magic.

--- star-forged tieflings, a race that brings their centuries of fighting evil to bear with the stars' judgment.

--- sun elves set themselves apart from high elves by focusing on a city-based society over a life in the woods.

--- tech gnomes are master tinkers with expansive talents in anything they learn.

--- wildhill dwarves are more natural in their teachings than other world soul dwarves. They raise griffons and use them as companions.

--- withered star elves are those who were deprived of their magic for too long. Forced to adapt, they lose much of their arcane ability, but gain surprising strength and feral senses.

==Classes==
Priests of Volwryn bring a new way of worshiping to the table. By focusing their discipline on the healing light or shadow magic, they can shield their allies while forcing their enemies to accept penance for their transgressions.

==Archetypes==
World Soul Fury Warriors are barbarians who spend fury to cut down their foes, regaining it as they rack up critical hits and kills.

Meanwhile, pythia gain two new archetypes based on druid archetypes of similar names, and the shamans of volwryn represent themselves as champions of the elements.

Swashbucklers finish out the chapter with a more bardic approach to their abilities in the buccaneer.

==Character Options==
Several racial feats have made the move to this chapter where appropriate or when the race isn't featured prominently in this volume.

The warg convergence allows you to control animals and divine the past through them. With experience, you can even control smarter creatures at a price.

==Magic Items==
Magical locations now exist using the Pathfinder rules. Visit haunted mansions, world forges once used to create races, sleepy glades, and dangerous black obelisks that attract undead and bolster the brave. A total of 9 magical locations can be found in this update, with more to come in future months.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 24, 2018)

As we move into our last week of the Kickstarter, we have a* live stream I'm hosting tonight at 6pm* to discuss what we're planning for our last 7 days and go over some of the campaign exclusive content I've been working on. I've also been sharing some of the requested content I'm working on, including this piece.



This is based on a story and some spell ideas that were given to me by my backer. If you're interested in seeing more, we have some other stuff we've shared as well, and there are still slots available for volume 2 requests (all of the volume 1 places have been claimed).


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 26, 2018)

We've reevaluated our goals for the last 5 days, which has allowed us to offer the campaign exclusive content as a hard cover add-on. In addition, if we hit $10,000 by campaign's end, I'll increase the page count of the exclusive content to 200 pages.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 28, 2018)

As we begin work on July's theme (Final Fantasy) my friend and fellow designer Aaron Hollingsworth had a great idea for how to incorporate city/kingdom factions (think FFXI) and renown into a game. These can be done using a modified form of convergence called noble paths.


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 29, 2018)

A small look at all three "finished" covers (subject to change)


----------



## malcolm_n (Jul 1, 2018)

Here we are, the finish line. Less than 24 hours remaining.


----------

